# First Home Made Enclosure



## Jackrabbit (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi,

Long weekend so I started on my new enclosures for 2 of my girls.

The photo is only of the lower half it is 900w x 600d x 600h. It is actually really big considering it is only for a stimmie. However, since she is a real princess she deserves it. I'll have to spend some time making the inside fitting of her stature.




The top half which will come after next payday will be for my Diamond and will end up being 900w x 600d x 1200h. Hopefully she will appreciate the extra height compared to her 70L tub.

The extra space at the top of this part is to house the wiring and tops of light fittings. there will be a similar cavity at the top of the next session.

It is made out of Pine and will be stained and sealed tomorrow.

When I make the top section I'll post updated photos.

Enjoy


----------



## Specks (Apr 23, 2011)

nice
looks good


----------



## kr0nick (May 17, 2011)

Is it ok to use pine wood if you stain it before putting reptiles inside?? (I work with alot of it so it's cheap )


----------



## JordanG (May 17, 2011)

nice gonna look good when its done


----------



## Jackrabbit (May 17, 2011)

yep unfortunately I stained the bottom half and don't like the colour. the top is still unstained and I am trying to decide whether to continue with the stain or repaint it or put up with it being half/half. the natural colour looks much better than the stained.

Here is a pic of it now.


----------



## redlittlejim (May 17, 2011)

go al natural


----------



## kr0nick (May 17, 2011)

Ok so if you just seal it with ??? Then it's sweet to use sorry I don't quite understand thanks


----------



## jham66 (May 17, 2011)

You should seal the timber with a lacquer or varnish. Preferably a low VOC variety. I like some of the water based varnish out now, makes for an easy clean up. Just cruise your local paint store or overpriced warehouse style hardware store.


----------



## lisa5 (May 17, 2011)

It's a shame you weren't happy with the colour of the stain. What are you going to do with the side of the top one? Looks good.


----------



## Jackrabbit (May 17, 2011)

The top is going to have glass on the side, so we can watch from the lounge and glass doors on the front. just trying to get some quote for the glass now.


----------



## kr0nick (May 18, 2011)

Thanks alot lol looks like I'll be making a few tanks  haha gotta love freebies and thanks for the help jham you helped alot. Oh and also nice work on thE tank looks schmik as hope it works out


----------



## Jackrabbit (Aug 21, 2011)

Can't believe it is 4 months since I started this project. Well at least it is home and almost finished.

The first is how it will be when doors are added.





These are the doors which will be hung during the week.



Its not perfect and I won't be taking business away from some of the sponsors but I had fun making it coming up with mounting ideas for the light fittings. All the cages are home made which had its own challenges.

I cant remember how many trips to Bunnings I made.

I'll post more when the girls enter their new homes and everything is dressed up.


----------

